# Questions about Canning jar recently dug.



## russ (Jun 24, 2017)

Dump has been yielding  a bunch of  canning jars recently , know  little about most , and not really my specialty.

I do not have a Redbook and have a few questions on one.

Wondering it's value.  And is the indentation on the bottom a pontil,  or just some type of indentation only?

Jar is aqua,appears to be whittled, and reads Safety Wide Mouth Mason Salem Glassworks Salem NJ..

Thanks


----------



## botlguy (Jun 25, 2017)

That jar is RB #2541 I believe valued at$20 - $25 with lid & in great condition. Take it from there.
Jim S.


----------



## dygger60 (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice little jar!!


----------

